# SCAM!???



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

No copper chassis... is this a scam? Or did Denon make some without the copper chassis?

Rare DENON DCT-R1 CD player rfx-8250ti rockford denford - eBay (item 250664308471 end time Aug-09-10 12:23:32 PDT)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the r-1 had a gavanized chassis and built in amplification, the z-1 had the copper plated chassis and was a dead head

http://www.w124performance.com/docs/general/Denon_Z1.pdf


----------



## ARH (May 26, 2009)

Is it worth $350?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

They also made R1's with a copper chassis. I've seen both. I own a copper one.

I have loved mine for 7years now, and I paid wayyy more than that.


----------



## ARH (May 26, 2009)

Does this have the 24-bit CD processing and DAC?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

No, the z1 has the 24bit processing. The R1 is just 1bit.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just clicked the link... black ones are hard to find!


----------



## ARH (May 26, 2009)

What, really? So this is more or less useless without the corresponding CD changer?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know how to answer that question.

It plays CD's
It uses a 1bit DAC

Are you implying that anything less than 24bit processing is not worth listening to?


----------

